# Leaf hopper



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Had rain and storms the last several days. I have some alfalfa that's made 2 1/2 weeks ago . I am thinking about spraying for leafhopper because it always comes anyway this time a year. Anyone else spraying now


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I’ll spray for them in a couple weeks. I generally do after each cutting as they can just demolish an alfalfa stand.


----------



## Mellow (Jun 22, 2015)

I had a few jumping on tractor when 1st cut came off. Already sprayed first field last week and spraying second field tonight that was cut 12 days ago. Will also hit with RU, boron and fungicide. Always have to spray for 2nd and 3rd cut.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Mellow said:


> I had a few jumping on tractor when 1st cut came off. Already sprayed first field last week and spraying second field tonight that was cut 12 days ago. Will also hit with RU, boron and fungicide. Always have to spray for 2nd and 3rd cut.


Sounds like a good plan . What is your rate of boron . ? What Type and rate fungicide ? Is this RR Alfalfa??


----------



## Mellow (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes it is RR alfalfa. I run a pint of Borosol 10 and 6 ounces of Satori fungicide which is similar to quadris but cheaper at about $5.27 an acre.


----------



## haydust (Mar 2, 2019)

I spray after 1st and 2nd cutting no matter what. As soon as its about 6-8 inches tall we go in and put the hammer down on bugs. Just mowed a field of 2nd yesterday, most was about 2ft tall, one spot the sprayer missed was about 6 inches still and yellow.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Mellow said:


> Yes it is RR alfalfa. I run a pint of Borosol 10 and 6 ounces of Satori fungicide which is similar to quadris but cheaper at about $5.27 an acre.


We started mixing Borosol with the bug spray, at the advice of our agronomist . As far as fungicide they say it pays most on 1st cutting applied at 6 to 8". Fungicide on alfalfa never impressed me.Seems to dry down hard if treated with fungicide


----------

